# Zamalek Baby Group - Free!



## sarahrqe (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi there Everyone,

I tried finding a baby group to join and didn't have any luck, so I started my own.

You can find us here:

Zamalek Baby and Mama Club (Cairo) - Meetup

We are free to join and anyone with children infant - preschool is welcome. This is not a pay-for-services club, just a group of moms who want to get together and chat about being a mom in Cairo. 

If you are interested, please follow the link or PM me.

Cheers,

Sarah


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Have you thought about putting a notice up in Diwan and the Alpha supermarket?


----------



## sarahrqe (Jul 1, 2009)

Excellent idea - I just have to get somewhere that has a color printer...the notices don't come out very nicely in black and white. I've got one up in the local pediatrician's office, which seems to be attracting a few people but I think color will be better.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

What about Beanos.. they have those little cards and notice boards.. social events that you can post


----------



## sarahrqe (Jul 1, 2009)

I am going to have to spend a day walking around Zamalek posting flyers!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I saw lots of strollers at the Nun Centre last Saturday so might be worth a visit


----------



## sarahrqe (Jul 1, 2009)

I love the Nun center - I start work at the farmer's market this week. Will definitely have some flyers with me.


----------

